# UFC champ Sylvia admits steroid use



## pknox (Oct 7, 2003)

Taken off of sherdog.com:

_UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia announced today that he had taken a banned substance prior to his title defense against Gan McGee on Sept. 26 in Las Vegas.

"I made a terrible mistake... the biggest mistake of my life," Sylvia said. "I wish I could take it back, but that isn't possible. So, I'm ready to accept the consequences for my actions."

The Nevada State Athletic Commission notified Sylvia of the infraction earlier this week. Sylvia hopes to have a hearing in front of the board on Oct. 15 in Las Vegas.

"After I won the title, I wanted to look better... to have a better physique," Sylvia said. "I have never taken steroids before, so I tried it for a month after the Ricco fight. Now, it's obvious that it was a big mistake."

Sylvia said he will abide by whatever decisions are made by the NSAC and Zuffa.

"I just want to apologize for letting people down... my fans, my teammates, my family, the Nevada State Athletic Commission and the UFC," Sylvia said. "I can't express how disappointed I am in myself right now. I've gotten such great support from so many people... I hope they will stick by me and help me get through this. I want to accept responsibility for what I did, do whatever I have to do to put it behind me, and move on with my career."_


I find this sad, as it is has the potential to set a bad example for the young fighters out there.  I will give Tim credit for being a man about it and standing up and telling the truth - I don't know if he did it because he was going to get caught, or for another reason, but the fact is that he owned up to it.

Any comments?  Do you think he'll be stripped of the title, and/or will some other action be taken?


----------



## MJS (Oct 7, 2003)

Sounds just like Josh Barnet.  Only difference here is that this guy admitted to it, Barnet got caught.  Should he lose his title/belt/be banned---yes he should.  

Maybe they should start doing a test right before the show happens.  In any case, they should do something.  Its really sad that people have to rely on a drug to help them rather than put in the hard work.  Who cares if you can bench 400lbs or 200 lbs. How the hell is that going to help you in the fight?  It isnt!!!!  He said that he wanted to look better....Dude, watch what you eat, and do more cardio.  There are people out there that can help you prepare your meals so you get the proper diet.  If they can take the time to find the right guys to train them for these fights, then they sure as hell can find someone to help with the diet.

Mike


----------



## pknox (Oct 7, 2003)

MJS -

I completely agree with you.  Precedent is precedent.  What's good for Josh should be good for Tim.  Do you think his sentence should be more lenient because he admitted it though?  That's kind of how the other sports handle it.

When I first heard this, I thought about what Shamrock said about 'roids in _Inside the Lion's Den_.  It may make you bigger, but it doesn't improve your stamina -- in fact, it probably decreases it.  I think he was spot on.  I can't tell you how many times I've seen pumped up, likely juiced up guys look like they were going to die after rolling for two minutes.  It would be comical if it wasn't actually tragic.

I'm not going to preach here.  These guys are grown men, and are doing this for a living like any other pro athlete, and I'm sure they know the dangers.  Many of them would counter that they have to make their lifetime money in a small amount of time, so they need whatever edge is necessary.  Fine if they feel that way.  I'm not in their position, so I can't argue.  I just know I wouldn't do it, but that's me.  They have their reasons.  Still, I really don't see why a guy as talented as Tim would do this.  He didn't need the drugs - I think he could rule the heavyweight division drug-free with his skill alone.  Unfortunately, now there will always be a doubt in our minds when we look at his fights before this one, and wonder if he was juicing.  Just like Sosa and the corked bat.  If I were him, I would volunteer to test at every opportunity.  Maybe then that spectre of doubt can be removed.

Test the athletes -- they do it in the Olympics (I know the tests aren't perfect, but at least they're an attempt).  Just realize that we may see some of the huge 300+ pound guys disappearing, similar to what happened in the WWF back when the scandal broke.  I don't have a problem with that, as I'd rather see skill than brawn any day.  I'm just not sure if the promoters feel the same, though.  If people will only pay if we get the huge freaks in there, they'll leave holes in the testing, as the bottom line is what it's all about.


----------



## MJS (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *MJS -
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pknox (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *Shamrock talking about juice?? LOL..IMO, I wouldnt be surprised if he was using it himself.  He looks just a little tooo big to be natural.*



Check out the book -- he did admit to it, back in his WWF days.  He later said he felt it didn't help his fighting at all, and he banned it at the Lion's Den.



> *Yeah, it is sad to see good skill/talent go down the drain due to juice.  As for the money--well, it doesnt last forever, and I'd like to see what kind of condition their bodies are in after years of juice and the side effects.*



I agree.  But their retort will be that they will be just about crippled when they're older regardless due to all the wear and tear of the sport.  I saw a survey once that said the average NFL player doesn't make it to 60, so it's not an MMA specific problem either.  That's why they'll say the money not lasting forever is actually a reason to do it, not to not do it.



> *Yeah, thats another sad thing.  Nobody wants to see talent, they just want to see 2 big guys with no skill slug it out.  A good example of this--Tank vs. Scott Ferrozo.  2 overweight guys.  Did they have skill?  Yeah, but I've seen much better.  They were huffing and puffing so much, I'm surprised that they both didnt drop from exhaustion.  Would it hurt to get hit by them?  Yes, but look at Belfort.  He fought Scott and KO'd him.*



  I don't know if I'd call Tank fat to his face, but yeah.  Check out _Grappling_ this month.  They have an interview with Seth Petruzelli, and he talks about how in MMA, "sometimes fat guys with mohawks and tatoos promote the sport too much."


----------



## MJS (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, at least Ken made a good choice by banning it.

As for the lifespan of the fighters--yeah, they do take alot of punishment.  I mean, Randy is in his 40s.  I wonder how much longer he'll go?

Calling tank ANYTHING to his face???? HELL NO!!!!  I'm not that stupid!!LOL!  All kidding aside, you gotta love him!  I mean, his attitude, the comments that he makes....he's great!!  Definately some power in those guns thats for sure.  If he worked a little more on his ground game, he might stand a better chance with some of the grapplers.

Mike


----------



## pknox (Oct 7, 2003)

He's definitely an interesting guy, and I wouldn't want to see him angry...or at least, angry at me. 

It was funny, though - when I read what Petruzelli said, Tank immediately came to mind.  I hope for Seth's sake Tank doesn't consider that a callout, 'cause he might mess up those Hollywood looks of his.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 8, 2003)

They do test before the events.  Everyone that fights in Vegas has to submit to drug testing.  The Josh Barnet thing sucked because 6 guys on the card tested positive for a banned substance and he was the only one banned.  UFC played hardball with him and he lost.  I bet is he would have signed for what UFC wanted he would still be fighting.  
       Back to topic.  Tim didn't admit to it cause he felt bad, he admitted to it because he got caught by the drug test.  He is definitly going to lose the title probley be suspended for a year and they might make him forfeit the purse.  
        Second of all anyone that thinks steriods do not give you a huge advantage is wacked out of there heads.   Steroids let you work out harder.  They let your muscles heal faster after a work out.  They don't make your cardio bad if anything they improve it.  The reason that you see guys roided up gas out is because they spend more time on strength then endurance.  Barrnet and Sylvia didn't have any problem with there endurance.  Also strength is such a huge factor in MMA espically with weight classes.  Strentgh is one of the most important factors in a cage fight.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2003)

They should give him the same treatment they gave Josh, its only fair.


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2003)

Josh Was Striped cause He was ready 
to jump ship to pride.

The UFC Squashed that idea

They should put the titel up.


----------



## pknox (Oct 8, 2003)

Does Pride test too?  Would they have to honor a suspension given out by UFC?  I wonder if Tim will go to Pride now, or maybe do pro wrestling in Japan like Josh did.  He'll probably make more $$ in the end if he does.


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2003)

dose not test.


----------



## pknox (Oct 8, 2003)

Interesting.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 8, 2003)

Pride does not have any banned substances I don't think.  They do not test at all.  There ban does not affect Pride at all in Japan.  BUt it is not UFC that is banning them it is Nevada banning them.  They can not fight in Los Vegas anywhere in anykind of sanctioned event.  He could fight in Pride but Pride is coming to the states for an event so it is very unlikely that they would sign him till his suspensio was up.  It was the same deal with Barnett.  That is why he is wrestling in Japan.


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Pride does not have any banned substances I don't think.  They do not test at all.  There ban does not affect Pride at all in Japan.  BUt it is not UFC that is banning them it is Nevada banning them.  They can not fight in Los Vegas anywhere in anykind of sanctioned event.  He could fight in Pride but Pride is coming to the states for an event so it is very unlikely that they would sign him till his suspensio was up.  It was the same deal with Barnett.  That is why he is wrestling in Japan. *



it's owned By Atonio Inoki Who
is A part of The Pride Fighting Group


----------



## pknox (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Second of all anyone that thinks steriods do not give you a huge advantage is wacked out of there heads.   Steroids let you work out harder.  They let your muscles heal faster after a work out.  They don't make your cardio bad if anything they improve it.  The reason that you see guys roided up gas out is because they spend more time on strength then endurance.  Barrnet and Sylvia didn't have any problem with there endurance.  Also strength is such a huge factor in MMA espically with weight classes.  Strentgh is one of the most important factors in a cage fight. *



Good points - I see what you mean.  The guys I've seen were all big, but did gas out, and I could see where not spending time on endurance could be the factor.  I just wonder why a guy who would risk his health, and also spend mucho $$$ on roids wouldn't bother to do cardio too.  Seems like such a waste.  As a straight grappler, I always emphasized muscular endurance as opposed to pure limit strength, but I could see how it might be different in the cage.  I also don't have to deal with weight classes, as I'm a HW, so I don't have to worry as much about maximizing every bit of muscle vs. bodyfat like the guys in weight classes do.


----------



## pknox (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *it's owned By Atonio Inoki Who
> is A part of The Pride Fighting Group *



The same guy who fought Ali back in the 70's?


----------



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2003)

I would like to see Josh face Ricco or Nog and maybe even cro cop after igor.

I Think he can hadle them, what do you guys think?


( sorry for high jacking the thread but i was just curious)


----------



## JDenz (Oct 8, 2003)

I am not saying that they did no cardio.  Anyone that has ever wrestled boxed, played judo or did MMA how draining the tension and nerves are on you cardio anyways.  Most of the fights go at the very least 10 minutes, that is a long *** time to be fighting.  When you roid up you spend alot more time in the gym which cuts into your cardio time, you usally put on mass faster then your body gets used to carrying it.   For example of that take Vitor Belfort.  He massed up to quick and his conditioning paid for it.  Look at the guys who juice smart, well for the sake of performance smart.  Sylvia, baby face.  These guys use the stuff to help there muscles heal improve there strength and conditioning with out big negitives to there training.  Lets look at this relasticly anybody who fights for a living is going to have a wrecked body if they take steroids or if they don't.


----------



## pknox (Oct 8, 2003)

Oh, I understand you -- I know that grappling provides cardio.  I'm just saying you would think that guys on the juice would know to do _more_ cardio so as to lessen the effects from the roids -- assuming their goal is to win matches, as opposed to just looking good.  Perhaps I'm giving them too much credit, assuming they'd be scientific about it.  The guys I have dealt with weren't necessarily looking to be serious grapplers - to them the roids thing was more cosmetic.  Most of them were there for a class or two and then bailed.  I could see how it cutting into their time could work though - we all have time issues to deal with.  Whenever I had to choose between weights and cardio, I always did cardio, but that's just me -- I'm a naturally big guy, so cardio is what I need to work on anyway.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *dose not test. *



Are they even illegal in Japan?


----------



## JDenz (Oct 8, 2003)

No what I am saying is maybe they cut out that extra 15 minutes before and after training to wok at cardio and put that half hour in the weight room stuff like that.  I mean they are pro's they spend all day working out.  I am sure alot of them plan that with extra strength they can finish the fight in the first round.  I mean the diffrence between a Coleman neck crank and a Nogeria neck crank are quite a bit diffrent I wouldbet lol.


----------



## ace (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *The same guy who fought Ali back in the 70's? *



Yes That's the Same Guy.
He is a Living Ledgend in Japan.

And also The Host of Inoki's Bombbay Ya


----------



## MJS (Oct 9, 2003)

As long as we're talking about cardio, I remember another thread in the Kenpo section that was talking about big or over weight Kenpo guys.  People were saying that just because a guy is big, does not mean that he's going to run out of gas.  Well, as we all know from watching the NHB fights, that YES, it does matter.  Tank is  classic example.  He's a big guy, with tremendous KO power.  However, if he cant KO the other guy in the first few minutes, what starts to happen????  He run out of gas!!!  He'll sit there and say that the reason he lost was cuz it went to the ground.  That may be a small part of it but the main part is that he is out of shape.  Now, I have to give him some credit though, cuz he has trimmed down since his debut in UFC6.

Cardio IMO is something that is probably the most neglected thing when we go to the gym.  I know that I could use some extra time in that dept. but at least with the gym workout that I do, it adds some cardio into it, and I get alot from my BJJ class.

Mike


----------



## pknox (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *No what I am saying is maybe they cut out that extra 15 minutes before and after training to wok at cardio and put that half hour in the weight room stuff like that.  I mean they are pro's they spend all day working out.  I am sure alot of them plan that with extra strength they can finish the fight in the first round.  I mean the diffrence between a Coleman neck crank and a Nogeria neck crank are quite a bit diffrent I wouldbet lol. *



Good point.  If your planning on going for the quick kill, I guess endurance wouldn't be as limiting a factor as strength.  I wouldn't want to get cranked by either one of those dudes, btw.


----------



## pknox (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *As long as we're talking about cardio, I remember another thread in the Kenpo section that was talking about big or over weight Kenpo guys.  People were saying that just because a guy is big, does not mean that he's going to run out of gas.  Well, as we all know from watching the NHB fights, that YES, it does matter.  Tank is  classic example.  He's a big guy, with tremendous KO power.  However, if he cant KO the other guy in the first few minutes, what starts to happen????  He run out of gas!!!  He'll sit there and say that the reason he lost was cuz it went to the ground.  That may be a small part of it but the main part is that he is out of shape.  Now, I have to give him some credit though, cuz he has trimmed down since his debut in UFC6.
> 
> Cardio IMO is something that is probably the most neglected thing when we go to the gym.  I know that I could use some extra time in that dept. but at least with the gym workout that I do, it adds some cardio into it, and I get alot from my BJJ class.
> ...



You are totally right -- but you would mind telling Tank that so I don't have to, OK? :uhoh:


----------



## MJS (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *You are totally right -- but you would mind telling Tank that so I don't have to, OK? :uhoh: *



No, thats ok....I thnk that I'll pass on the as well! 

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Oct 9, 2003)

I can think of two fat guys with good cardio actully three.  Josh Barnett, Ricco in last fight, ricco buddy you gotta lay off the bears and cheesburgers lol, and Liddell.


----------



## pknox (Oct 9, 2003)

The Iceman is fat?  Than I really have to hit the gym.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 9, 2003)

Definitly did you see the last Pride lol he looked like the guy from great white hype.


----------



## pknox (Oct 9, 2003)

No -- I'll have to check it out.  I haven't seen Chuck in a while -- I guess he put on some weight.  Gotta lay off the donuts.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2003)

Ya he definitly had the pooch going check Sherdog they have pictures of the event.


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

I see what you mean.  He still looks better than most regular people, but for a fighter he's kind of moved on to "doughboy" status -- he's definitely not in Tank's class yet, though


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2003)

lol you got a good picture of him to.  lol the ones where he isn't stretching that gut really sags.


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

Yeah, I figured I'd be kind to him as he can dust me and all.  You never know who's reading this stuff.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2003)

lol I am sure he has better things to do then beat up the people that say he is getting fat lol.  Lol him and Ricco are on see food diets lol.


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-kid _
> *I would like to see Josh face Ricco or Nog and maybe even cro cop after igor.
> 
> I Think he can hadle them, what do you guys think?
> ...



I Think Ricco would Destroy Josh
Faster Then Ricardo Almeda Choked him out


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *lol you got a good picture of him to.  lol the ones where he isn't stretching that gut really sags. *



No Guts No Glory


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2003)

lol I don't think Ricco can do anything fast until he loses a few pounds lol.


----------



## pknox (Oct 11, 2003)

Perhaps the next event could have Ricco vs. Chuck in a donut eating contest, with the winner going on to face Tank.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 12, 2003)

lol


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

I am shocked, SHOCKED, to find gambling going on here!


----------



## pknox (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't get it...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

...just as shocked as I am to find steroid use in the UFC. Did anyone think otherwise? That UFC players had ethics too high, and wouldn't do something like this?


----------



## pknox (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah.  It's gambling alright -- gambling with your life.  I guess it wasn't so much I was surprised about the use in general, as you kind of come to expect it in anything involving strength nowadays, unfortunately, but I was surprised at _who_ it was.

Really a big disappointment, and not a good situation for MMA.  The sport was just starting to build some real momentum, and seemed on the verge of getting some good mainstream press, and then this happens.  A lot of people are now going to assume that everyone is juicing, and that is going to have a terrible effect on the reputation of all of the athletes, and possibly the sport in general.  We'll have to see what the effect is in the long run.  At least there's already a precedent -- Barnett was caught before, and there wasn't much damage done.  However, that was when the sport had a lower profile.  Now, everyone is watching to see what will happen.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

Surprised by who it was, yes, maybe--though one imagines it's the tip of the iceberg and so that may be coincidental.


----------



## pknox (Oct 12, 2003)

That's my big fear.  I really hope it's not the case, but I'm not naive enough to believe it's not possible (or even probable).


----------



## JDenz (Oct 12, 2003)

I think that alot of guys are juicing.  Alot of guys have already admited to juicinging the past.   I am sure there are alot juicing now.  I think that most people now they have to cycle on and off to fight in Ufc or have a very good doctor to cover up the juice.  I think most guys now that if you are going to fight in the UFC you need to be clean, have been cleaned, or you are going to get caught.   I would bet that this is why alot of guys are fighting in Pride only.  But one thing that I hate is when people always think that people are juicing.   I think that you have to be pretty objective with these guys.  I know when I started changeing my diet I went from a 132 pounds to 175 pounds in a few months, I think people have to relieze that the weight these guys fight at is not near what they walk around at.  So when you see a guy like horn fight 205 then fight heaveyweight at around 230 a couple weeks later it isn't like he needs to juice up to do this.  I think that most people would be surprised who is using and who isn't.  I bet it wouldn't be the guys that you think.


----------



## pknox (Oct 12, 2003)

JDenz - I agree with you.  You have to remember, though, that those of us who are knowledgeable about weight training and what it can do to someone's body composition, as well as how people go about cutting weight for events, are a different audience than the general public.  We can recognize that when someone cuts weight rapidly, and then goes up again later, it's just a return to the person's natural size -- they didn't necessarily add "20 pounds of muscle" in 2 weeks.  The average guy may not get that concept, though.

While it may not be correct to assume that everybody's on the juice, I'm just saying that Joe Bloggs out there is going to believe that now, which might ultimately hurt the sport.  Is he jumping to clonclusions?  Yes.  But can we really help it now, based on what has taken place?  Maybe not, unfortunately.

As I said on sherdog -- for a lot of people, this is the MMA equivalent of Sosa's corked bat.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 13, 2003)

Syliva interview: http://www.sherdog.com/viewnews.cfm?newsid=EpyypAVVVFDhiQzHSR


----------



## JDenz (Oct 14, 2003)

Good interview I love the Militich guys.


----------



## pknox (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice piece.  Personally, I kind of wish that in Tim's apology he said he'll never use them again, but that might be kind of unrealistic to expect.  I think he does realize that is he does get caught again, he will definitely be screwed.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 14, 2003)

Ya he didn't seem very knowledgeable about the whole steroid culture.  i would think that if you were going to put something in your body you would want to know everything you could about it.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 16, 2003)

LAS VEGAS, October 15, 2003: Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) Heavyweight Champion Tim Sylvia announced he has relinquished his title after the Nevada State Athletic Commission today suspended his license for four months from September 26 and fined him $7,500 for violating Nevadas unarmed combat laws. 

In an advance letter to the Commissioners and in testimony before the Commission today, Sylvia admitted he had an anabolic agent in his body when he defeated Gan McGee to retain his title at UFC 44: Undisputed, Friday, September 26, at Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas. In addition to serving the suspension and paying the fine, Sylvia said he will work in the community and will visit high schools to educate amateur athletes about the health dangers of anabolic substances. The substance, a diuretic for weight training, was detected in post-fight testing by the Commission.

I made a major mistake and now I am going to pay for it. It was my decision to give up the belt because I do not want a cloud hanging over the UFC heavyweight title, Sylvia said.

UFC President Dana White said that after Sylvia serves the suspension and his license is re-instated, he will get the opportunity to fight again for the heavyweight championship.

Tim is a gentleman and his honesty today made an impression on the Commission. He is a fierce competitor and has always conducted himself as a true champion. I hope he keeps training and I wouldnt be surprised to see him become champion again some day. Once his suspension is over, Zuffa welcomes the chance to discuss his return to the UFC, White said. 

White said that the UFC heavyweight title is vacant but it will be a priority to determine a new champion.


----------



## pknox (Oct 16, 2003)

Interesting.  They did make him vacate, but the fine and suspension weren't as bad as I thought it would be.  I see Tim winning the title back when he returns.  It will be interesting to see if this changes anything, or if guys will think it's worth the risk of getting caught with the penalty being what it was.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 16, 2003)

I got the impression he gave up the title volentarily.


----------



## pknox (Oct 16, 2003)

Good point - I didn't see that at first.  However, it may also have been along the line of the "resign or we'll fire you" type of thing that is often done in the business world after a scandal.  My guess is that Tim knew he'd be asked to vacate (he basically said that he was expecting it in the interview on sherdog), and by doing it voluntarily, he would be able to work out a deal where he could fight for the title soon after returning.

I like the community service aspect.  In addition to just being a classy thing to do, I think it also helps the image of the sport.  Now, he best not get caught again, though, or every one of those kids he talked to will consider him a hypocrite.

Either way, I think Tim handled it very well - probably the best he could, and I wish him all the luck in the world.  Perhaps some good will come from this after all.  I don't care for what he did, but I do respect him for how he handled it.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 16, 2003)

well 30000 to win - 7500 for using drugs sems to me pretty worth it.  22500 not bad for a nights work.


----------



## pknox (Oct 17, 2003)

That's exactly what I'm saying - with the generally light nature of the fine, I don't know if others will really think of it as a deterrent.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 17, 2003)

Well I think being suspended and losing the title isn't so good


----------



## pknox (Oct 17, 2003)

True.  But if he's going to get a guarantee to fight for the title in four months, it could be worse.  I realize he won't be able to fight for those four months (at least for the UFC and in Nevada), but I wonder if the 22500 will be enough to cover him.  In some people's eyes, I'll bet you they would do it if they knew the penalty they would get would be the same as Tim's.  It is a valid penalty, but I don't know if I would considering it one of those "making an example out of the guy" type ones.  To be fair, I don't know what exactly the UFC's goal was -- if they were looking to give Tim and the others out there a bit of a warning, then I think they succeeded.  However, if their goal was to "make a statement", implying that this will not be tolerated and will be dealt with severely, than I don't think they accomplished it.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 18, 2003)

Ya well testing is still in the beginnning stages in MMA.  So I think they are giving the fighters a bit of leway.  Even Barnetts suspension and fine wasn't that bad.


----------



## pknox (Oct 18, 2003)

Good point.  I wonder if, after they have the testing past the preliminary stages, they'll change it to be more stringent.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2003)

I am sure they are going to keep it hand and hand with boxing.  Although I think the fines will be set by the purses of the fight since UFC guys are not making Boxing money.


----------



## pknox (Oct 19, 2003)

That makes perfect sense.  If MMA wants to be accepted as a mainstream sport, it would be wise to use the same testing that is used by the other sports that are already considered mainstream.  I think the general public would consider that a big step in the right direction.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2003)

Well they really don't have much of the choice.


----------



## pknox (Oct 19, 2003)

True.  But hopefully the PR folks will make it sound like they did it because they wanted to, as opposed to the real truth, which is that they did it because they had to.


----------

